# Vizsla Fixed - Is This Normal?



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a question. My Mom is on the phone worried about my surgery I had yesterday so I thought I would ask you on here. I here her asking her friend about me being fixed yesterday. She is concerned that my testicles seem swollen, red and blackish on the bottom of them. She is freaking out because the Vet is unreachable with a family emergency and the on call vet has not called her back. I feel okay but I am sore and just want to chase the cat. Do you have any advice from your experience?

Kadin The Vizsla


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

Kadin,
I think it's pretty normal. Gus was fixed and had the same thing. What you have is a bit of an infection. I had Gus checked out and they gave him some antibiotics other then that they weren't too worried.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

AS far as altering your dog.It almost seems fashionable to get this done.Honestly I do not see the allure in doing so.Espically to a male dog.I am conteplating going on a vacation in August and was doing some research on boarding kennels and I came across one the wont allow your dog to stay there if it has not been altered.I really dont agree with this I or the term {fixed}...First of all your dog was not born broken so what are we trying to fix? The fact that we cant controll an animal with its full board of hormones...I can appreciate the fact that it is better for some people to do this...but I feal sorry for their dogs who dont live there life like God ment them to.and as far as the kennel goes I hope they go bankrupt and it burns to the ground..Camp Bow Wow Franchised all over the usa


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Notenough,
The push for spaying and neutering comes form the humane societies perspective regarding reducing the number of unwanted preganacies and the resultant unwanted pups. I had my V neutered @6months as per the norm . But our last dog, a bearded collie, was not neutered until 6 years old. It was torture certain times of the year when neighbourhood bitches( speaking of distasteful terms!) were in heat. He was beside himself with desire, waking every am @ 5 or before, running off to a certain street to get his!!. I often wonder if we were responsible for some unwanted half beardies that he might have fathered. I understand your hesitation to some degree (I guess my husband felt sorry for our dog and that's why it took a while for me to convince him to allow the surgery.) In the case of breeders, if you are not showing or breeding you must sign a contract to neuter or spay. Vizsla breeders are very vigilant about keeping the high standard of the breed and don't want uncontrolled breeding going on - so from the breeders perspective it is for preservation of the breed.
So that's what the fuss is about. My dog is still *all male*. I hate that term "it" for neutered males! His personality did not change a bit. All that being said this is not a campain to convince you to follow suit. I believe it is a personal choice if you are not binded by contract. As long as the owner is responsible , keeps an eye at all times to make sure their dog(s) is not up to "mischief"!!
I have wondered, though if neutering might hinder the growth of the dog? Any opinions out there? Makes sense from a physiological standpoint to me: due to a resultant diminishment of growth hormones after neutering. And a friend of mine , who has a pure bred Golden retriever was advised by her breeder to wait til 18 months to neuter to ensure he reaches his full size potential. I'm curious if this has any merit.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I am sure that there are some people who cant see but one side of this and I am sure they are blinded by the humane society.As far as changes go there must be changes.I f you had a part of you cut out that created hormones what would you be left with?An idle body?I can only say that I am willing to go the extra mile for my dogs to keep them physiologically correct.I personally believe that it makes for a better dog as far as male dogs go,the way they act their muscle tone i think it is all related.I don't care for female dogs I only was around two.A Pomeranian and a Shepard husky mix the pom was OK she gave us some great pups the mixed breed was no good didn't care for that dog so I am back to the male dogs and have always had great success with them.I...........I do agree with what you said but we all have our own opinions good luck with your dogs and let them run run run they will love you for it


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Notenough you sound defensive. I am surprised. Alot of people who have dogs, more than we care to think, are not as responsible as yourself and do not care where their dogs roam or how many unwanted pups they father. These dogs end up euthanized if not found by shelters.
I let Blaze run as much as I can but recently he was hit by a car and is recouperating at present, thanks very much. 
You are not looking at both sides of this issue.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I am not defenseve about this I just think there are other options.I am very sorry to hear about your dog I hope all goes well with the recovery.my heart dropped when I read that.I know what you are saying,my dogs have run down the street. It is a gut wrenching feeling, to see this and think what could happen.It is not how I want to lose a dog. Our fence blew down in a wind storm.It was cold standing out in the yard with them until i put up something temporary.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, there are complications to any surgery so that is one case for not neutering but as for being left with an idle body, you would only have to meet Blaze to see how intelligent , energetic, *lean and muscular  * he is to see that neutering has not negatively impacted him in that sense. The only thing I may have changed is I may have waited to get him neutered later as some experts debate the advantages to later neutering. But luckily he seems to be fine.
And he is also recovering from the car accident very well .It was a close one. thank God.
All the best to you and your well endowed boys!, Carolyn


----------

